# Full body "chewy" from a kit



## housewine (Feb 1, 2010)

i have been making kits (typically vintners) for the last 5-6 years and would like to know if anyone has been able to enhance the end product to achieve that full bodied "chewy" result?

although my wines have been above average (IMHO), they are light in body.

all suggestions are welcome

also, please forgive me if this isn't the proper forum

thanks
</font></font>


----------



## grapeman (Feb 1, 2010)

What are the typical kits you are making- name and series. If by Vintners you mean WE Vintners kits, those are the low end very concentrated kits- and yes they are very thin but drinkable. To get the fuller bodied wines, you would do good to go to the higher end kits. Some of those are real nice full bodied wines. 


First step is verify which kits you have made.


----------



## housewine (Feb 1, 2010)

thank you for the quick response.....

so far they have all been the higher-end wine kits from vintners (the woodbridge kit, for example). although these kits have been very good, they still lack that "chewy" full body feature.

by "chewy" i mean when you sip the product, you almost want to "chew". i hope i'm describing this correctly.

also, i understand that kits may lack somewhat the features that expert winemakers can produce. i was hoping there might be something i can add (extra tannin, for example) that would help achieve the results i'm looking for.


</font></font>


----------



## admiral (Feb 1, 2010)

Try some of the kits with grape skins or raisins or a grape pack. Those additions will add the "chewiness" you are looking for. Also try the all -juice kits as opposed to concentrate kits. With those two points in mind, here is one that meets the criteria:

<table ="Catalog" id="productsnew" align="center" border="1" bordercolor="#000000" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><t><tr><td ="table" align="default" width="2%"><div align="center">AJME033
</td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">




</td>
<td width="20%">

Outback Shiraz Mondiale with 
Raisins


Rich and spicy. The color is deep and dark with
aromas of red berries and black fruit. </td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$169.99</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$169.99 </td></tr></t></table>


----------



## Dean (Feb 1, 2010)

housewine, 

Do you mean the Delu Ranch Woodbridge Cabernet Sauvignon from the RJ Spagnols En Premeur lineup? There is no manufacturer called Vintners that I'm aware of. There were some kits called Vintners Reserve from a manufacturer called Winexpert.

If in fact that this was an RJS EP (En Primeur) product, how long did you let it age? RJS recommends a minimum of 1 year on that product, with better results coming from 2 years.

If you are looking for "Chewy" tannins, you can do additions of Tan'Cor Grand Cru to your kits, and only do kits like EP and Cellar Classic Winery Series kits or other kits that come with grape packs, dried skins, or raisins like shown above.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 1, 2010)

Could it be Elite Vintners? I don't believe tose are sold in the US anymore.


----------



## cpfan (Feb 1, 2010)

housewine: As with others, I would like to know which kits have been 'not to your taste'. Good suggestion from appleman though (although I don't think EV has been around 5-6 years). 


Regardless, each of the major kit manufacturers, makes one kit that is their BIG RED (ie full bodied red.


Vineco ... Legacy Primo Rosso
Winexpert ... Selection Original Luna Rossa
Cellar Craft ... Rosso Fortissimo (with grape skin pack)
RJ Spagnols ... Cellar Classic Rosso Grande, Grande Shiraz, and Grande Vieux Chateau du Roi, and Cellar Classic Winery Series Rosso Grande Eccellente


Other manufacturers may have their Big Reds, but I am not aware of them.


Sorry, I have never made any of these for myself, so cannot comment.


Steve


----------



## Wade E (Feb 1, 2010)

The grapeskin kits will give you a much bigger body in your wines. I dont make anything but these as I find everything else to thin for my liking.


----------



## robie (Feb 1, 2010)

All this talk about "chewy", and "spicy", and "full-bodied" is making my mouth water!!! 

That is what I am really after in a cab and shiraz. I hope I can find it in one of the kits out there.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 1, 2010)

The Winery series has them both.


----------



## Wild Duk (Feb 3, 2010)

Does anyone add Glycerin to their final product, or is it not needed on the higher end Skin kits.....


----------



## Dean (Feb 3, 2010)

I find that glycerin makes the red wine taste sweet and then after about 6 months in the bottle, it starts to break down and taste very bitter. I avoid the use of it at all times.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 3, 2010)

You dont need it in these kits anyway! Not at all!!!!


----------

